# Not the Words of One who Kneels



## zenmaldita (Apr 14, 2018)

*Original Painting without Sepia Tone*
_last updated: June 16 2018_​*.GENERAL INFO.*
*Name*: Malik Volpe​*Age*: Mid-20s | *Sex:* Male | *Nationality*: Italian | *Species*: Red Fox/Arctic Fox mix​*Height*: 5'8" | *Weight*: 150-ish pounds more or less​*Birthdate*: September 1 | *Star sign*: Virgo​*Profession:* Current Don of the Volpe Family​*Civil Status:* Single (since birth)​*Orientation: *Too busy to find out​*Parents: *Aurora Volpe & Giovanni Volpe​​*.PERSONALITY.*
_My son is still developing. So far he's..._
*Cautious*: Malik prefers going for things he's sure will yield favorable result. Due to his father's tendency to violent outbursts, he learned to gauge a person's temperament and control his tongue. This made him _quite the liar _as he is least likely to say anything out of the heat of the moment. If he does, it's damn well the truth.​*Frugal*: If given the choice, Malik would bring a knife to a gunfight simply because the bullets are expensive and he's got _so much _plot armor.​*Business Sociable:* He's pleasant when conducting business deals. You can haggle but not _too much_.​*Generous:* He likes to say thanks for a job well done either with gifts, awkward praises and awkward hugs. Or all of the above. Maybe you'll receive a deposit of a few thousand dollars on your birthday after _years_ when you last worked for him. Depends.​*Altruistic: *Goes with being generous but not as intense and is subtle. In drastic times, he might use himself as a shield to protect you if you're on good terms with him.​
*.APPEARANCE.*
*Body*: Wide shoulders & lean muscle mass​*Fur & Markings: *Typical fox red-orange fur. Hair is a shorter ver. of Leonardo Dicaprio's bangs. _unf_. Typical fox's white markings, black tail tip, 2 big scars on his back. Mole under left eye. Black tear lines pointing towards his nose and outwards to his cheek.​*Eye color:* Turquoise​*Paw Pads:* Pink...he hides it often.​​




*Full View*​*.SKILLS.*
*Combat*: Malik specializes in Arnis/Kali and applies the concept of 'improvised weapons' religiously.​*Non Combat:* Wine Making, Rocking a Dress...Convincing you into surrendering your entire fortune to the Volpe family...​*Misc. Skills:* High Dexterity and a really _talented _tongue. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)​*Weaknesses: *He doesn't like to argue and will probably agree with you just to get some peace and quiet. _Impatient._​​*.HISTORY.*
Malik was a school project during our Animation Principles class. I made him pretty enough to cross-dress so I can prank my classmates. 6 years later, I decided to make him go through manly puberty and _bam_. Hot guy.​​*.NAME MEANING.*
Originally, he was an adopted son of a Russian mob boss - hence _Malik, _from the word _Malchik, _meant '_little boy_'. I only got lucky now that _Malik _meant _King _in Semitic languages.​​

​*.GOAL.*
TBH he just wants to make wine in the countryside, maybe get married idk.​*.THEME SONG.*
My Way by Frank Sinatra. He specially likes the pride in the verse: "_to say the things he truly feels and not the words of one who kneels"_​​
*.OTHER DETAILS.*
*Likes: *Clean & crisp bedsheets - helps him sleep faster.​*Dislikes: *Unmade beds and a messy room.​​*Favorite food: *Pasta, Paninis, Chocolate Ganache Cake, Onion soup, Grilled Salmon​*Least liked food:* Shrimp and Crab - cos they're so goddamned bothersome​​*Favorite drink:* Other than wine? Coffee. Sometimes black, sometimes Affogato as a treat-yo-self.​*Least liked drink: *Baileys because of it's _deceit_.​​*Favorite location: *His wine cellar, the vineyard and Grand-mama's rooftop garden. The sea...​*Least liked location: *Churches - a priest felt him up once. Malls during sales. _The people, they flood._​​*Favorite weather:* Fair weather, can be clear or cloudy - _just right for the grapes._​*Least liked weather: *Rain - _it's gonna ruin the grapes!_​​*Favorite person: *Mama, the ultimate authority.​*Enemies: *The Procione Family among others...​

​


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

Damn you're good at this @ ___@ he looks fantastic, neat story with how you made him by the way. =P


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 14, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> Damn you're good at this @ ___@ he looks fantastic, neat story with how you made him by the way. =P


PB PB PB! I made a fight scene >3
*excitedly shows you like an proud preschooler*


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 14, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> PB PB PB! I made a fight scene >3
> *excitedly shows you like an proud preschooler*


AAAHHH That looks so GOOD O xO I love the perspective shots with her holding the gun to his cig. I'm on my phone so its a biiiit of a bitch to see but I like what I can. <3


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 15, 2018)

PolarizedBear said:


> AAAHHH That looks so GOOD O xO I love the perspective shots with her holding the gun to his cig. I'm on my phone so its a biiiit of a bitch to see but I like what I can. <3


thanks :3c glad you liked it PB
have a good rest! heard you have sleeping probs


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> View attachment 30438​*.GENERAL INFO.*
> *Name*: Malik Volpe
> *Age*: Mid-20s | *Sex:* Male | *Nationality*: Italian | *Species*: Vulpine
> *Height*: 5'8" | *Weight*: 150-ish pounds more or less
> ...


Nice...


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 18, 2018)

Fuck that’s cool.  I would have honestly never pictured a fox as a Don tbh this looks awesome


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 18, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Fuck that’s cool.  I would have honestly never pictured a fox as a Don tbh this looks awesome


ooooh how come? o3o
what would you normally expect as a Don?


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 18, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> He is hot
> View attachment 30600


ur icon is hot :Y


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ooooh how come? o3o
> what would you normally expect as a Don?


ME!
jk, I thought it'd be a wolf, but fox makes a lot of sense too


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ooooh how come? o3o
> what would you normally expect as a Don?


Idk I guess something more physically imposing lol.  I don’t mean to sound species-ist or anything


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 18, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> ME!
> jk, I thought it'd be a wolf, but fox makes a lot of sense too


wolves are too kind in a sense. while they're good at defending their turf/"family" they probably aren't open to the idea of doing nasty business that can possibly endanger their kin.
thats just my opinion tho.



WithMyBearHands said:


> Idk I guess something more physically imposing lol.  I don’t mean to sound species-ist or anything


I getcha :3 no worries
I have a friend who has a rabbit yakuza boss. he's actually scary af. well--for me.


----------



## AnarchyLynx (Apr 18, 2018)

o_o me gusta


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 18, 2018)

Oh shit is he hot <3


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 18, 2018)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Oh shit is he hot <3





AnarchyLynx said:


> o_o me gusta



*whispers* he's still single...


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 18, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> *whispers* he's still single...


Edelweiss is working to change that...


----------



## MsRavage (Apr 18, 2018)

Oh totally like him! draw more plz!!!!


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 18, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Edelweiss is working to change that...


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 18, 2018)

MsRavage said:


> Oh totally like him! draw more plz!!!!


wish granted.

@Le Chat Nécro  a gift for my future daughter in law thanks


----------



## MsRavage (Apr 18, 2018)

YES  thank you!!! i look forward to more!


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Apr 18, 2018)

"hey sarge just wanted to pop in"


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Apr 18, 2018)

I love this. Well done.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 18, 2018)

Rimna said:


> I love this. Well done.


thank you uvu



zyther kaldrok said:


> "hey sarge just wanted to pop in"


ppfft pop in. make sure you knock, he sleeps in the noodies


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 19, 2018)

**permission to ship granted**
his single status is in danger yall


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 19, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> **permission to ship granted**
> his single status is in danger yall


The power couple is happening.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 19, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> The power couple is happening.


im gonna try to line it tonight woooo


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 19, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> im gonna try to line it tonight woooo


Well that’s was fast...


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 21, 2018)

Mama, the ultimate authority.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 21, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Mama, the ultimate authority.


Love it!


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 22, 2018)

fanart by @Diabolica <3 go commission her for single color sketches like these!!!


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> View attachment 30877
> fanart by @Diabolica <3 go commission her for single color sketches like these!!!


I like the style of the art.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 22, 2018)

school kiiidssss


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 22, 2018)

The art is so good!


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Mama, the ultimate authority.



I had wondered if that was him as a baby.   Very elegant.   Thanks for posting. 


-Wulf


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 23, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> I had wondered if that was him as a baby.   Very elegant.   Thanks for posting.
> 
> 
> -Wulf


wellp it cant be him in the dress =))) yea thats little malik thanks for liking uvu


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> I had wondered if that was him as a baby.   Very elegant.   Thanks for posting.
> 
> 
> -Wulf


YAY WULF IS BACK!!! Wanna go Juice Bar? Me and Flicker are waiting...


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> YAY WULF IS BACK!!! Wanna go Juice Bar? Me and Flicker are waiting...




Grin

Wink.   Want to?  Yes.   Able to? Not yet.   Next week, buddy. 

-Wulf


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Grin
> 
> Wink.   Want to?  Yes.   Able to? Not yet.   Next week, buddy.
> 
> -Wulf


Don’t worry, I’ll wait


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 23, 2018)

it's been a productive day---a my everything hurts. anyways!!!! I need casual clothes D< ughh if I draw another lapel/jacket/collar im gonna scream


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 23, 2018)

@Le Chat Nécro  suggest clothes D: helpp


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> YAY WULF IS BACK!!! Wanna go Juice Bar? Me and Flicker are waiting...



Hey man, why dont you go chat her up, man?

-Wulf


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> @Le Chat Nécro  suggest clothes D: helpp





zenmaldita said:


> ughh if I draw another lapel/jacket/collar im gonna scream


But I love jackets... v.v
Anywho... casual men's wear. Let's see.
He should just walk around like this all the time


Spoiler










hehe.
but seriously


Spoiler


































As you can see, I have a thing for button downs and clingy sweaters.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Apr 23, 2018)

I need something like this done for my characters.

You take commissions I would love to get something done for my character in such a format.


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> View attachment 30975
> 
> it's been a productive day---a my everything hurts. anyways!!!! I need casual clothes D< ughh if I draw another lapel/jacket/collar im gonna scream


Do A Mafia Man style!

I dunno, I like anything that makes him look professional


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 23, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> He should just walk around like this all the time
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


-snort
sure sure let's put that in hahaha he's definitely cocky enough to do that goodness gracious--Italian streets have never been so _blessed
_


Le Chat Nécro said:


> As you can see, I have a thing for button downs and clingy sweaters.


oh no, we're stuck in button down hell together D:
I like 3/4 sleeves  or rolled up speeves. Lets me see their hunky arms uvu


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 23, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> Do A Mafia Man style!
> 
> I dunno, I like anything that makes him look professional


yesh I'm getting to that :3 gotta have a mob suit!



ResolutionBlaze said:


> I need something like this done for my characters.
> 
> You take commissions I would love to get something done for my character in such a format.


lemme just finish this piece so my body and eyebags can evaluate how much I'm gonna sell it for


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> -snort
> sure sure let's put that in hahaha he's definitely cocky enough to do that goodness gracious--Italian streets have never been so _blessed
> _
> 
> ...


Rolled up sleeves on a guy is the equivalent of good cleavage on a girl, hand to god. 
let me see those forearms.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 23, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Rolled up sleeves on a guy is the equivalent of good cleavage on a girl, *hand to god. *
> let me see those forearms.


lmao
Due to Haikyuu!! I've also developed an appreciation to men's meaty thighs and toned back meat. *shivers* aaa this whole piece is a fangirl paradise.
I'll prolly make 10 outfits just to quench this thirst hahahaha


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> lmao
> Due to Haikyuu!! I've also developed an appreciation to men's meaty thighs and toned back meat. *shivers* aaa this whole piece is a fangirl paradise.
> I'll prolly make 10 outfits just to quench this thirst hahahaha


*whispers* dooooooo iiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 23, 2018)

also, sports anime is the best.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 23, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> also, sports anime is the best.


it's so manly and filled with* friendship*


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> it's so manly and filled with* friendship*


One guy tossed a ball to another guy and now I'm crying.
-sports anime in a nutshell


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 23, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> One guy tossed a ball to another guy and now I'm crying.
> -sports anime in a nutshell


guy refused to toss ball to other guy and now we're all crying


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ughh if I draw another lapel/jacket/collar im gonna scream





Asassinator said:


> Do A Mafia Man style!
> I dunno, I like anything that makes him look professional



SCREAMS


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> SCREAMS
> View attachment 31017


suits + scarves = <3


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> SCREAMS
> View attachment 31017


Fancy... just the way I like it


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 23, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> suits + scarves = <3


haha goodbye my ovaries.
I think I've destroyed them since last night yassss no periods!!!


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 23, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> lmao
> Due to Haikyuu!! I've also developed an appreciation to men's meaty thighs and toned back meat. *shivers* aaa this whole piece is a fangirl paradise.
> I'll prolly make 10 outfits just to quench this thirst hahahaha





Le Chat Nécro said:


> *whispers* dooooooo iiiiiiiiiiit




You two crack me up, you know that?

!

-Wulf


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 24, 2018)

premium meat. hahahaha //chokes on spit.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 24, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> You two crack me up, you know that?
> 
> !
> 
> -Wulf


=^.^=



zenmaldita said:


> View attachment 31024
> 
> premium meat. hahahaha //chokes on spit.


So many ridges. O.O 
*dies*


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 24, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> So many ridges. O.O
> *dies*


you can wash your laundry on em


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 24, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> View attachment 31024
> 
> premium meat. hahahaha //chokes on spit.


2 much 4 me

*dies inside*


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 24, 2018)

i think these will do uvu


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 24, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> I must say, you certainly have a good grasp on doing outfits. Color me impressed!


Thank you! I find making outfits for a specific purpose is easier than making outfits just because :3c


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 24, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> Thank you! I find making outfits for a specific purpose is easier than making outfits just because :3c


W E R K   I T


----------



## RakshaTheCat (Apr 26, 2018)

Haha, this thread is hilarious!

Since he is so hot, you could put him in some kind of visual novel/interactive fiction thing and sell it, make him earn $ for you >:3


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 26, 2018)

RakshaTheCat said:


> Haha, this thread is hilarious!
> 
> Since he is so hot, you could put him in some kind of visual novel/interactive fiction thing and sell it, make him earn $ for you >:3


that's the plan actually hahaha


----------



## Dongding (Apr 26, 2018)

Needs some meat on his bones. Couple hundred lbs ought to do it... ;3


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 26, 2018)

Dongding said:


> Needs some meat on his bones. Couple hundred lbs ought to do it... ;3


omg he has lots of meat already lmao


----------



## Dongding (Apr 26, 2018)

Just a suggestion.


----------



## RakshaTheCat (Apr 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> that's the plan actually hahaha


Neat! Any details, anywhere to follow your progress on that project? :3


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 26, 2018)

RakshaTheCat said:


> Neat! Any details, anywhere to follow your progress on that project? :3


haven't started yet tbh -Im basing the game on our RP


----------



## RakshaTheCat (Apr 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> haven't started yet tbh -Im basing the game on our RP


What's keeping you from starting? You are already expert at writing and drawing, so hardest part of development will be breeze for you >:3


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 26, 2018)

RakshaTheCat said:


> What's keeping you from starting? You are already expert at writing and drawing, so hardest part of development will be breeze for you >:3


my lazy ass (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## RakshaTheCat (Apr 26, 2018)

Haha. Where is 'Le Chat Nécro', maybe she can crack a whip and also help with writing? ;3 How else are we going to get more furry themed game dev... >:3


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 26, 2018)

RakshaTheCat said:


> Haha. Where is 'Le Chat Nécro', maybe she can crack a whip and also help with writing? ;3 How else are we going to get more furry themed game dev... >:3


I HAVE BEEN SUMMONED!
^.^


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 26, 2018)

SOS




support our ship


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 26, 2018)

#edelwik4ever


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 26, 2018)

...I can see it now. Most of my NPCs are "dateable" and the player can choose their paths. But they'll never be able to get the "good ending" with Malik OTL 
I can see the complaints already. _2 stars cos I can't bang the hot fox _=))) cos he's canonically celibate cough in love cough with cough someone cough else


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ...I can see it now. Most of my NPCs are "dateable" and the player can choose their paths. But they'll never be able to get the "good ending" with Malik OTL
> I can see the complaints already. _2 stars cos I can't bang the hot fox _=))) cos he's canonically celibate cough in love cough with cough someone cough else


That's what mods are for.


----------



## RakshaTheCat (Apr 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> in love cough with cough someone cough else


I'm no expert in romance novels, but cant just seduce both of them for 'triangle' ending? >;3


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 26, 2018)

RakshaTheCat said:


> I'm no expert in romance novels, but cant just seduce both of them for 'triangle' ending? >;3


edelweiss would go for it, tbh. so long as she's primary.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 26, 2018)

RakshaTheCat said:


> I'm no expert in romance novels, but cant just seduce both of them for 'triangle' ending? >;3


genius.

tho Malik's a monogamous vanilla sundae, he's too dedicated to deny edelweiss things she likes lmao
he'll prolly get jealous midway omg OTL


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> genius.
> 
> tho Malik's a monogamous vanilla sundae, he's too dedicated to deny edelweiss things she likes lmao
> he'll prolly get jealous midway omg OTL


She's open to poly, but it's not a requirement. If Malik wants to keep her to himself he can.
Though she's not giving up Emir. Their relationship is a little one-sided anymore, but the dead bison stays.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 26, 2018)

Oh shit. Emir should be a romance option. Like the one perk of dying is that they can have zombie bison bae.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 26, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Oh shit. Emir should be a romance option. Like the one perk of dying is that they can have zombie bison bae.


whoa D: this game is getting interesting



Le Chat Nécro said:


> She's open to poly, but it's not a requirement. If Malik wants to keep her to himself he can. Though she's not giving up Emir. Their relationship is a little one-sided anymore, but the dead bison stays.


Malik's too cocky to mind a dead ex =))) tho he might randomly hug her if he feels a tad jealous hahah what a baby


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> whoa D: this game is getting interesting
> 
> 
> Malik's too cocky to mind a dead ex =))) tho he might randomly hug her if he feels a tad jealous hahah what a baby


I'm a big fan of games that let me date literally everyone. 
No one is off the table.

Edit: except for the children. don't date them.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 26, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Edit: except for the children. don't date them.


oh no, remember the three bear cubs? _1 star, cant have a foursome with cubs_. lol

aaa well ill prolly take em out of it just to be safe. fanart is gonna be disastrous.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> oh no, remember the three bear cubs? _1 star, cant have a foursome with cubs_. lol
> 
> aaa well ill prolly take em out of it just to be safe. fanart is gonna be disastrous.


Yeah, probably for the best. Like the first thing people modded into skyrim was the ability to kill children.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 26, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Yeah, probably for the best. Like the first thing people modded into skyrim was the ability to kill children.


I thought nothing of it at first cos---by common sense you shouldn't sexualize children --- and then the furry fandom showed me that there are people into cub porn. and im....... o-o

also--why would anyone wanna kill children in skyrim? was the chicken not enough?!


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> I thought nothing of it at first cos---by common sense you shouldn't sexualize children --- and then the furry fandom showed me that there are people into cub porn. and im....... o-o
> 
> also--why would anyone wanna kill children in skyrim? was the chicken not enough?!


To be fair, some of those children were dicks. 
That little girl in Whiterun who's always like "I'll fight anyone! Girls! Boys! Elders! You! I'm not afraid of anyone!" 
Or that little boy who acts all high and mighty cause his dad's the Jarl. 
I would never strike an actual child, mind you, but those little shits were pushing it.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 26, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> To be fair, some of those children were dicks.
> That little girl in Whiterun who's always like "I'll fight anyone! Girls! Boys! Elders! You! I'm not afraid of anyone!"
> Or that little boy who acts all high and mighty cause his dad's the Jarl.
> I would never strike an actual child, mind you, but those little shits were pushing it.


fair point. Mod away =))))


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> ...I can see it now. Most of my NPCs are "dateable" and the player can choose their paths. But they'll never be able to get the "good ending" with Malik OTL
> I can see the complaints already. _2 stars cos I can't bang the hot fox _=))) cos he's canonically celibate cough in love cough with cough someone cough else



Friggin hilarious!

I would totally buy this game!

( volunteers to playtest!)


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 26, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Friggin hilarious!
> 
> I would totally buy this game!
> 
> ( volunteers to playtest!)


no game to test yet... its all in my lazy head still.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Apr 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> no game to test yet... its all in my lazy head still.




I know, I know,, just want to help out in any way at any time.

-Wulf


----------



## RakshaTheCat (Apr 26, 2018)

Could always give me some starting dialogue, few sketches (can even be b/w, can color them later), and I can turn it into playable 'teaser' within few hours. Just to get thing started >:3


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 26, 2018)

Question: what kind of game is this going to be? I was kind of assuming text-based like a dating sim or the Fate// games.


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 26, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Question: what kind of game is this going to be? I was kind of assuming text-based like a dating sim or the Fate// games.



yep prolly like Fate. Visual novel with choices. I want the chars'  expressions to change depending on what's happening too but Malik is difficult to draw despite how hot he is D: my son's face won't cooperate


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 26, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> yep prolly like Fate. Visual novel with choices. I want the chars'  expressions to change depending on what's happening too but Malik is difficult to draw despite how hot he is D: my son's face won't cooperate


Oh no! He's like Keanu Reeves!


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 29, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> I need something like this done for my characters.
> 
> You take commissions I would love to get something done for my character in such a format.



Outfit/Wardrobe Commissions are now open!


----------



## zenmaldita (Jun 16, 2018)

updated! yea boi!!!


----------



## zenmaldita (Aug 29, 2018)

his birthday is coming up! aaaaa my baby boy's first birthday in the fandom <3 
aaaaa what am i gonn do


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 29, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> his birthday is coming up! aaaaa my baby boy's first birthday in the fandom <3
> aaaaa what am i gonn do


Have a Godfather-style birthday party.

I'm also kicking myself for not have commenting on how much I like this thread and character. 

Consider it said.


----------



## zenmaldita (Aug 29, 2018)

Unicon said:


> Have a Godfather-style birthday party.
> 
> I'm also kicking myself for not have commenting on how much I like this thread and character.
> 
> Consider it said.


dvrp was his birthday party  hahahaha

so i might do something different uvu


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 29, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> dvrp was his birthday party  hahahaha
> 
> so i might do something different uvu


Make it a yacht party, but a murder mystery like Midnight on the Orient Express. ;-)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Aug 29, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> his birthday is coming up! aaaaa my baby boy's first birthday in the fandom <3
> aaaaa what am i gonn do




Heh.   Very cool.


----------



## zenmaldita (Aug 29, 2018)

what on earth possessed you @Unicon


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 30, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> what on earth possessed you @Unicon


My newfound appreciation for Malik Volpe. (I'm also going to start wearing scarfs with suits. So badass.)


----------



## zenmaldita (Aug 30, 2018)

Unicon said:


> My newfound appreciation for Malik Volpe. (I'm also going to start wearing scarfs with suits. So badass.)


well dressed sexy men uvu


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 30, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> well dressed sexy men uvu


His clothes are so stylish too, especially the business attire. I need to break into the Volpe mansion and steal his wardrobe. But seriously, the outfits you design for your characters are the best.


----------



## zenmaldita (Aug 30, 2018)

Unicon said:


> His clothes are so stylish too, especially the business attire. I need to break into the Volpe mansion and steal his wardrobe. But seriously, the outfits you design for your characters are the best.


you're going to raid a 25 year old man's drawers. omg.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 30, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> you're going to raid a 25 year old man's drawers. omg.


Just the suits. And exercise wear. I'm not a pervert.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Aug 30, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> his birthday is coming up! aaaaa my baby boy's first birthday in the fandom <3
> aaaaa what am i gonn do



A tropical beach party.

But congratulations on (almost) one year.


----------



## zenmaldita (Aug 30, 2018)

Rimna said:


> A tropical beach party.
> 
> But congratulations on (almost) one year.


we haven't been here for very long =) but it just so happens his birthday is on sep 1


----------



## zenmaldita (Aug 31, 2018)

Unicon said:


> Just the suits. And exercise wear. I'm not a pervert.


that's what they all say!!!



Rimna said:


> A tropical beach party.


In a way I guess...I've done just that hahaha






nothin' like a good ole baby pic you can blackmail him with lmao


----------



## zenmaldita (Aug 31, 2018)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MALIK HAHAHAHAHAHA
my shoulders hurt aaaa---
i'll have to finish it later
it's still sep 1 in the US *later*


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 5, 2018)

Malik, always anticipating enemy movements.


----------

